# South UK: June Gig! Tesseract, Chimp Spanner, Heights, Tempus Fusion



## TimSE (Apr 26, 2011)

EDIT: MONUMENTS!





Why the picture is tiny, i dont know... but you get the idea!

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?e...=event_invite#!/event.php?eid=183974311650411

The Lounge Bar in Alton, Hampshire are hosting an epic gig weekend on my birthday!

June 17th
Chimp Spanner + Heights + As Gods

June 18th
Tesseract + Monuments + Tempus Fusion (My band) 

Most likly going to be having a hench party after the 18th show. 
Figured some locals would wanna know!

The venue can be found here:

The Lounge Bar
Amery St
Alton
Hants
GU34 1HN

TICKET INFO:

17th ONLY: £6
18th ONLY: £8

17th AND 18th: £12 (saving £2)

Tickets will be available from:

http://www.seetickets.com/
http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/
http://www.wegottickets.co.uk/

Tickets go on sale on Friday 29th April at 9am.


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 26, 2011)

CONGRATS!

come here-->


----------



## meisterjager (Apr 27, 2011)

We're so looking forward to this! Hope we can get a tonne of SS.org'ers down for the show!


----------



## Fred (Apr 27, 2011)

Ah man, will definitely come along if I'm not still in Bris - great lineup(s).


----------



## TimSE (Apr 27, 2011)

Sumer are supporting on Friday


----------



## TimSE (Apr 27, 2011)

Fred said:


> Ah man, will definitely come along if I'm not still in Bris - great lineup(s).



Ya man thatd be killer. il know closer to the time but il prob be able to sort out some places to crash for those who need it. Theres going to be a fucked up bday party somewhere afterwards so il let you know!


----------



## Captain Axx (Apr 27, 2011)

TimSE said:


> Ya man thatd be killer. il know closer to the time but il prob be able to sort out some places to crash for those who need it. Theres going to be a fucked up bday party somewhere afterwards so il let you know!


 

congrats! how much are tickets?


----------



## TimSE (Apr 27, 2011)

Captain Axx said:


> congrats! how much are tickets?



I have no idea but it wont be huge amounts. £7-8 maybe? il find out and let you know. 
(Its never been more than £10 there before)


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm, epic lineup is epic, but this is a bit of a mission...Im a maybe!


----------



## TimSE (Apr 28, 2011)

DaveCarter said:


> Hmmm, epic lineup is epic, but this is a bit of a mission...Im a maybe!



Monuments are playing too 

The venue can be found here:

The Lounge Bar
Amery St
Alton
Hants
GU34 1HN

TICKET INFO:

17th ONLY: £6
18th ONLY: £8

17th AND 18th: £12 (saving £2)

Tickets will be available from:

http://www.seetickets.com/
http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/
http://www.wegottickets.co.uk/

Tickets go on sale on Friday 29th April at 9am.


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 29, 2011)

Monuments too?!?! Ah gay, now Im probably going to have to go. I dont fancy missing that line-up! Hmmm, hotel for both nights to save on driving...this could work ^^


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2011)

Good lord...


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 29, 2011)

TimSE said:


> Ya man thatd be killer. il know closer to the time but il prob be able to sort out some places to crash for those who need it. Theres going to be a fucked up bday party somewhere afterwards so il let you know!



That Sir, would be a plan. I guessed some of the band members might be staying somewhere around the venue since they'll be playing both days. Keep us posted!


----------



## TimSE (May 1, 2011)

DaveCarter said:


> That Sir, would be a plan. I guessed some of the band members might be staying somewhere around the venue since they'll be playing both days. Keep us posted!



Ya no problem man. its still a lil while away. Il PM you with details of stuff but im sure (if needed) i can sort out somewhere to crash. i imagen a few people will be needing exactly that!


----------



## DaveCarter (May 1, 2011)

Excellent, thanks! Depending on how many of us go we might split the cost of getting some hotel rooms, but plenty of time to work out what's happening. Cheers!


----------



## TimSE (May 18, 2011)

1 month away today. time for a promo-bump!


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 3, 2011)

No Consequence have taken the place on Monuments at this show, for all of you unaware.

CHIMP SPANNER will have a longer set than the TYBYWY tour, so definitely come check us out even if you saw us on the previous tour!

2 weeks today!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 8, 2011)

Tis True! Monuments have had to pull out  bad times

But still a killer replacement band so the night is still going to slay!


----------



## DaveCarter (Jun 18, 2011)

I couldnt make it to this, but let us know how it goes!


----------

